

BlackBerry co-founder Mike Lazaridis reportedly considering bid - kineticfocus
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/21/4755696/blackberry-co-founder-mike-lazaridis-reportedly-considering-bid

======
tacoman
BlackBerry is doomed and not because they don't make good products (BB10), but
because their image is so tarnished and their reputation has been severely
damaged. I have no idea how their going to change the perception that their
phones are slow and lame. Maybe they can sell out to someone that knows how to
market.

------
kineticfocus
If it ran as efficiently as a start-up, it just might work.

